# Car shakes violently above 40mph?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would call the dealer and have it towed. Roadside assistance should cover the tow. Keep in mind, shaking could be due to a variety of factors not limited to the engine, such as a broken CV shaft, loose lugnuts on your wheels, or a nearly failing ball joint or tie end rod. Your best bet is to have it towed for your own safety.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Probably a broken motor mount/trans mount if it's shaking when not in gear.

Best bet is a tow, but if no shaking at low RPM's then it might be ok to slowly drive. If it's speed sensitive then it's probably the CV axle like XR said due to drifting.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

A way to check motor mounts is stall the veichle at about 2000 rpm and see if there broken, cv axle will make noises if broken.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

start out easy and make sure all of your lug nuts are tight and go from there


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would think a slipped belt in the tire from drifting.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I would think a slipped belt in the tire from drifting.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Or flat spots


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts guys. I started it up above 20 minutes ago and let it warm up. Then I drove it for about 10 minutes and hit 60mph in it. Nothing happened haha. So my theory as to the problem is that I had not driven the car for about 2 days. There is snow where I live so I think the engine was just cold. On that day, I drove immediately on a cold engine and accelerated a little to quick. My guess is that my turbo was too cold to be working at that pace, so it started shaking my engine. Im going to continue driving it and see if anything happens


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't risk it. Take it in, let them examine it and see if any codes were thrown. It could be a major safety concern. Obviously don't tell them about the drifting.

Story: I was working in an office that was facing a freeway. Literally as close to it as you could get legally. One day I was going to lunch and I opened the front door and I saw a car go flying off the embankment and wreck. Me and a co-worker ran over, hopped the fence and pulled this kid out.

After he came to, he explained that he got a violent shake and then all the sudden the wheel came off and out of his hands, then the steering locked to the right and caused him to shoot across 3 lanes of high speed traffic and fly off the steep embankment. He's so lucky he wasn't impaled by the spline shaft.

I'd hate to have you come back with a story like that involving yourself.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Whatever the reason is, have it towed. No need to take a chance.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like everyone said tow it in. For your safety, your cruze's safety and everyone else.Your symptoms may not show up again right away.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You may have stressed a tire or two, causing an imbalance at highway speeds. The cheapest/easiest thing to do is get the balance checked by someone who can do it with a dynamic check up to at least 70 mph.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree - take it in and don't risk yourself or other drivers until you can identify the cause.

However, you may have hit the issue when you said "snow" followed by two days of sitting. My Lancer would always shake like crazy after a snow storm. I was able to positively identify ice buildup on the inside of the wheels throwing the wheels out of balance. When the ice melted the the problem would go away. The vibrations would start around 45 MPH and get worse the faster I drove to a point that anything over 60 was nearly impossible to control the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I suspect flat spots on the tires as well, especially if you were doing these maneuvers on dry pavement. If it was in the snow, there might be snow/ice packed into the rim causing the wheel to be out of balance.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Remove all evidence from the vehicle of tire smokin. Then get it to the dealer asap.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm still stuck at the part where he was drifting a front wheel drive car... :signs015:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

rpcraft said:


> I'm still stuck at the part where he was drifting a front wheel drive car... :signs015:


I just assumed he knows something I dont and I didn't want to look dumb by saying anything 

Probably did what I used to do in my Honda when it was icy, rev it up, get going and hit the e-brake!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Any new developments, CruzeEco96? Let us know if you need for us to check into anything further with a dealership. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds like snow/ice in a wheel to me, guessing by the activity and the conditions.

Make sure the wheels are clean (check the inside away from the spokes also) and report back.


----------

